# Webster



## jam (Oct 3, 2012)

Anybody have a rain report from the weekend on the southwest side of webster, sure hope we got some of that front!


----------



## Turk (Oct 3, 2012)

Good soaking!


----------



## Curtis (Oct 9, 2012)

Food plots are growing and greening up nicely.  Seeing a bit of activity on the food plots.  Some acorns are dropping.  Last of the persimmons are ripe and dropping.


----------



## jam (Oct 12, 2012)

*Update*

Spent sometime in paradise and things are looking good. Food patches are up well and deer sign since the last  rain is more than usual. Bucks are working more for this time of year than I have seen in the last 5 or 6 years, something is different. I suspect it has to do with the buck to doe ratio which we have worked hard on the last 10 years. Got some trail camera pics of several good bucks, many small bucks even some sparring and does with yearlings. Water oak acorns have been falling for several weeks and a few white oak are starting to fall. Will need a shower on the food patches soon. Summing it up, can not wait for some serious R&R and hope to get a good one!


----------



## jrayjeepcj2a (Oct 15, 2012)

you boys been bow hunting this area right now? planted food plots about early sept. and havent been back down since, has it rained much?


----------



## jam (Oct 17, 2012)

*hogs*

We now have at least one group of unwanted hogs at paradise in Webster County. I got trail pics of a group of least 20 last week. Been lucky over the last 30 years not to have this pest, they got to go! We may have to cancel deer season this year to concentrate on removing them before they destroy our nest egg!


----------



## jam (Oct 23, 2012)

Good movement this past weekend, mostly does and some small bucks. None of the bigs boys seen, still getting them on trail cams in the early morning hours before daylight. My boys took some does this past weekend ahead of the rut.


----------



## jrayjeepcj2a (Oct 23, 2012)

we got lots of hogs as well. spent more time this past weekend setting up a hog trap than hunting.  All i heard saturday afternoon were squeals


----------



## Curtis (Nov 5, 2012)

hot, dry and quiet.  Crickets and coyotes. A few does harvested, very few bucks even seen.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Nov 5, 2012)

Just returned from 9 days-very windy at least 4 days-cool mornings-warm afternoons-very dry-food plots just about gone-need rain and rain and more rain. Deer moving about average for the full moon-back down this weekend for at least 2 weeks to try and catch the rut.


----------



## jam (Nov 10, 2012)

*11-10-12 update*

Left last Sunday for a fews days of hard labor, returned Thursday night, checked trail cameras and after 2 days of hunting the rut is closer but not here. I still predict late this next week or sometime the week of Thanksgiving. My favorite time is a day or two on either side of the 18th, history is hard to forget! Trail camera pics have picked up more daytime movement of bucks, the 2 big boys are still active at night on cameras. They might make a mistake sometime in the next 2 weeks and I hope my ole man or one of my boys is sitting in the right place when it happens!


----------



## Turk (Nov 11, 2012)

Jam: you need to run that one about 2 miles east! About the same on Bear Creek, lots of buck movement but the bigguns are being seen hard on the creek. I predict next week.


----------



## Curtis (Nov 13, 2012)

Hopefully it is getting closer.  We continue to see and harvest does.  A few smaller bucks have been out and about during daylight but looks like the big boys are still nocturnal.  Hopefully this weekend  next week will be the ticket.


----------



## jam (Nov 18, 2012)

No real change in the activity the last fews days, hate the dry windy conditions. Still seeing small bucks in the daylight, does still traveling and feeding in groups, and the bigger bucks on cam at night. Food patches look awful, they need rain if the deer are going to have anything to eat later. I am hpoeful things will pick up as for as the rut in the next few days, looking back at my records since 2002 the dates are from the 18th to the 23rd. Get in the woods if this holds true. I honesty think we are currently experiencing the lull before the storm. At least I hope!


----------



## gbear36 (Nov 19, 2012)

big boys are moving.. club killed a couple of decent bucks chasing this past weekend. I killed a very nice 13 pt friday afternoon. This week should be the prime time..


----------



## gbear36 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Friday 11/16 Webster buck*

Buck that I killed Friday afternoon.. Webster County..same land as buck in my avatar..


----------



## jam (Nov 22, 2012)

Rut activity on our place has picked up the last 2 days. Bucks grunting everywhere around the swamp areas and chasing going on. Still have not scored on the big boys and time is running out, numerous smaller bucks passed up the last 2 days pushing does hard.


----------



## gbear36 (Nov 22, 2012)

*rut activity*

Watched two small bucks fighting this morning, winner chased three doe! Saw another small buck with somewhere to go and nose to the ground. Good sign!!


----------



## Jim Ammons (Dec 6, 2012)

*He"s Down*

Got a news tip this morning around 8 AM. I will let the Man tell the story.


----------



## jam (Dec 6, 2012)

*info*

Shootemup is going to be the one that tells this story! I am proud for the boy.


----------



## jam (Dec 6, 2012)

*News Flash*

Shootemup's buck hunting is over, he is getting behind telling the stories! I will have to say he has had a once in a life time day today! He finshed his buck tags this afternoon with another fine one which will be on the wall too. Son, it is time to tell both stories now, me and your Pops are proud for you, but at the same time we are envious of your success today!


----------



## jam (Dec 6, 2012)

"I am currently using my dad's log in "---- I am currently still out of breath from both hunt adventures that I was on today. I promise the story for the morning hunt and afternoon hunt will be up tomorrow at some point in time. All I can say at this point in time is that I was blessed to be able to be in the stand in both spots and able to pull the trigger and bring them home! Tune in tomorrow for the story


----------



## jam (Dec 7, 2012)

*Here is the Stories*

“I am currently using my dad’s Log in “
	Well yall this is shootemup and I promised all of you for both stories from the hunting adventures I was on yesterday. Well sit back and relax and get ready to feel the excitement that I experienced in real life at age 19 that most wouldn’t experience in their life time. Also, throughout my hunting life I have never shot an 8 pointer, I have killed everything else but so keep in mind while reading these stories that I have already received 2 wall hangers that are ten pointers and they both were shot on the same day 1 year apart and in the exact same stand. First of all, the Ammon’s crew received pictures of the “big boy” at the beginning of the 2012 season and of course we were stunned at the rack because you wouldn’t imagine of seeing that kind of rack on our property. So of course we all started hunting hard for the buck, but unfortunately the picture was captured in a spot that my dad found last year.  My pops and my dad hoped that somebody in our family brought him home this year. So at the beginning of the hunting season I started scouting and hunting in different stands to see what was moving where and what time they were moving. I was on a mission for an 8 pointer this season, now don’t get me wrong I would be very pleased to kill the big boy, but I was more concerned with getting an 8 pointer because of the fact. Thanksgiving was around the corner and the weekend before thanksgiving our whole family comes together to spend two weekends together and hunt. Usually somebody gets lucky. Unfortunately nobody had any luck with the big boy; we did with the flops (does). Thanksgiving came to a close and we basically gave up on the “big boy” and I sadly haven’t received my 8 pointer yet. We started putting up our hunting clothes and getting ready to head home. We basically gave up for the 2012 season but me and my dad was talking and decided that I was going to head over to paradise and give it one more try on my own since nobody been around the area in a couple of weeks. Unfortunately I was unable to have my rifle because it was at home, so I had to use my dad’s rifle “ole lucky”. So at 5:25 Wednesday afternoon after my college finals I was paradise bound. At 7:00 I had arrived on a mission.  Honestly wasn’t expecting much success because of the weather. I basically wanted some relaxation.
12-6-12
I received a phone call at 5:15 am from ole dad making sure I was up. I got up and got dressed and walked out the door at 5:45 am heading for the stand. As I walked to the stand I noticed a little more sign in the walking paths than normal. At 6:05 am I was getting in the climber and getting settled in. Around 6:15 am I hear wheezing and blowing about 200 yards in front of the tree and I was wondering what in the world is going on so of course I thought buck chasing a doe or a deer was spooked. At 7:15 I was watching a squirrel and bird fight with each other, they were keeping my attention on them while I was watching the shooting lane. At 7:25 I noticed a white object moving in the thickness straight ahead. I raised my rifle and saw nothing but horns moving and breaking limbs in its way. I knew it was him, but I had no shot. He was moving up the hill in the opposite direction of me and the opening so I pop the safety and said to myself I am going to take a pop shot, but I knew that my dad and pops would be sick if I missed him. So I reached for my bleat and grunt. I grunted at him twice and he answered back while looking in my direction. I bleated at him 3 times and he turned around and headed back down the hill so of course I looked for the closes possible opening that I could get any shot at him. Sadly he turned away from me and started going to the left and wasn’t going to come to the open. I reached again for the bleat again and he turned straight for me this time and his head was up looking for that doe with the tail in the air. At 7:38 am he step a half step in the open and I whistle at him. He stopped and looked at me and I locked in on his shoulder and eased the trigger and the deadly shot was made at 7:39 am. I looked up and jacked another shell in (they don’t call me shootemup for no reason). He quickly jumped up and sprinted for the trail. I picked up the phone and called daddy at work. Of course he didn’t believe me and I told him he’s down and I don’t know if I got a good hit him or not. I got one shot in and he acted funny after I shot as he went off. He said get down and go to where you shot him and calls me back. So I got down and went for the spot at 80 yards from the climber where I found the blood and parts of the lung everywhere. I called him and said “I GOT BLOOD!” he said “ok stay on the phone and trail him. I said “blood, blood, blood, blood, blood DEER, DEER, DEER, I got him!!!!” He said make sure he is dead and count the points so I did. Dad said “ok send me a picture now!!” So I did and he called me back within minutes and said “that’s him congrats son you have earned it” You have hunted that stand every hunt since the weekend before Thanksgiving.. So I started taking pictures and still shocked that I killed him.  I didn’t know how I was going to load him and get him to the house that was the biggest question I had. So I couldn’t get him to the house before I received  phone calls after phone calls after the word got out. Finally I received a call from pops and the first words he said was “Have you cleaned your pants yet” my response was “Nope just another day in the woods (just joking)”. I carried him off to Bob’s Taxd. And he said, “Wow son that’s a good one”. So I was one excited young man all day and couldn’t take my routine nap between hunts because of it. I sure was blessed and very thankful. I think the ole man and pops was upset that the only time I was in paradise by myself  I brought big boy home and they were at home in their hometown. Hahahahhaa
	12-6-12 at 3:45
I called the ole man at work and told him I was out the door heading to woods looking for  floppy ear does and I told him that if I find my buck which is an 8 pointer then I was going to shoot because I have never shot one. He said ok that’s fine, but it will be your last tag. Honestly, I was expecting a doe due to the weather being partly cloudy. It was perfect for a big doe to get some food before dark.  So at 5:10 nothing was in the food patch so I reached for my grunts and bleats and decided to make a little noise to see if I could bring something to the food patch. So I began to make a fuss and at 5:12 I stopped to listen for any kind of noise in the air. At 5:15 I heard footsteps in the leaves behind me. I slowly turned around and there he stood another buck. I started counting the points with a naked eye and come to find out it was an 8 pointer. I slowly raised the rifle as I kept an eye on him in the woods. He had two steps before he would be out of the woods in the open. I bleated, he came out and started looking left and right for that doe. I put the scope on the horns and counted them again to make sure and it was confirmed he was an 8 pointer. So I put the bead on his shoulder and made the deadly shot. He fell face first into the dirt (jacked another shell into the chamber again they don’t call me shootemup for nothing) He was struggling into the woods quickly as he could. I grabbed my phone and called the ole man and said “ my hunting season is over” he said “ do what” I said what buck have I been after more than the “big boy” he said an 8 pointer? I said yes he’s down daddy. He said get down and send a picture. I sent him a picture; he called me back and said well you can pay for this one to be mounted. I said I am not mounting this deer he said do you realize he is more than a120 class 8 point. I said ok, I’ll load and take him to Bob’s Taxd. I grab the head of buck and begin tugging and thought to myself either I’m very weak or this deer is heavier than the deer this morning. He ended up weighing 220 pounds, trust me I felt every bit of it trying to load it by myself.
	Well in the end my 2012 buck hunting season was complete. My family and friends was over whelmed with my success. I seriously think my dad, brothers and pops were sick to their stomach because of what I did today. You don’t hear about this type success often. Today, I was very overwhelmed with the kills I had. I know I am a blessed young man at the age of 19 to have four wall hangers, 2 ten points previously, now a 13 point and a 8 point that are very fine bucks. I couldn’t have done it without my dad and my pops; they spend many hours taking care as well as preparing us a place to hunt. Also we consider paradise as another home, but a home that we can come to for relaxing and getting away from the everyday world. This may never happen again in my life time, but I tell you what it’s been a day that I will never forget even though I had to take care of it as well as experience it on my own without anybody else to witness it. 
Well on Friday the ole man and my older brother will come to paradise to send some lead at the deer, so I guess I get to sit back and help drag, but I guess I have had all my fun so I just might point them in the right direction to the best spot to sit if they are nice I might let them take ole lucky (dad’s rifle) considering it is mine now. Don’t you think I deserve it now? I think so. Best wishes to the hunters and remember always be safe and happy hunts. Shootemup will be back in 2013. 
Happy hunts,
Shootemup Out!
Ps If you hear multiple shots in the woods….. I promise it wasn’t me 


----------



## jam (Dec 8, 2012)

*Scores*

Rough Gross and net

 Big Boy  non typical 143 7/8 -- 137 2/8
 8 point typical           128 6/8 -- 127 7/8

Not bad at all!


----------



## Curtis (Dec 8, 2012)

Way to go "shootemup."  You are absolutely right, two 120+ class deer in one day is not something you are likely to expereince again.  It is good to see you showing appreciation to your dad and pops for making this a reality for you and your family.  
Those are two fantastic bucks, and some good shooting on your part.
Congratulations.


----------



## gbear36 (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice bucks.. Congrats on a good season..If scores are correct that will put you in the record book.. Probably around the No 5 spot. Also hearing that a real monster was killed and supposedly he will break current record by 20 inches.. Sources say it is a 170+ inch killed on  the South end of the county..


----------



## Curtis (Mar 11, 2013)

Went looking for sheds this weekend.  Walked all over, thick stuff, pines, open fields, food plots etc.  Only found one and it was from last year (chewed up pretty good). Anybody been shed hunting.  Have they dropped yet?


----------



## jam (Mar 24, 2013)

*Big Boy home!*

Son picked up his bucks from Bob Miles, great job by Bob as usual. Scored them before hanging on wall.

8 point typical           Gross 128 6/8   
                                    Net    127 7/8

13 point non typical  Gross 146 3/8  
                                    Net     139 7/8


Definitely not a bad year for him.


----------

